# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال بی درو پیکر  و مشورت های دوستان !

## WallE06

*سلام رفقا

حقیقتش نمیدونستم سوالمو تو چه بخشی ارسال کنم
بهرحال...
شاید اصلن این تاپیک سوال نباشه شاید درد دل شاید توصیه شاید هرچیزدیگه...

من بین یه دواهی گیرکرده بودم _ کنکور یه رشته دیگه یا یه رشته (مشاوره یا روانشناسی ..) توی دانشگاه پیام ن

الان مشکل که رفع نشده هیچ، راه های بیشماری بهشون اضافه شده

+مثلن اینکه انسانی شرکت کنم کنارش برم مشاوره پیام نور بعد سال بعد تطبیق بزنم!
یا اینکه دوباره تجربی شرکت کنم و  یه رشته مثلا تغذیه قبول شم
که تو این مورد دومی احتمالش ضعیفه
چون نتیجه ای حاصل نشده و بالطبع تکرارش میتونه اشتباه مهلکی باشه
ازطرفی هجوم ریاضی خونده ها ومهندسیا به تجربی
همچنین جو مسخره موسسات که تو بوق و کرنا کردن پزشکی پزشکی پزشکی
 ع قضیه رو درآوردن... بگذریم

یه جور سردرگمی دیوانه کننده توذهنمه
یه نجوایی میگه تواصلن هدف نداری توبدرد کاری نمیخوری اصلن

من رشته و دانشگاه هیچکسیو مسخره نکردم لااقل به زبون
خداییش حقم اینه که بر م پیام نوررر؟! (به دوستایی که پیام نور میخونن برنخوره )
احساس میکنم دوس دارم برم یه جای دیگه یه شهردیگه
یا اینکه تجربه دانشگاهو داشته باشم
میدونین که ،پیام نور خودخوان داره وکلاساش الزامی نیست و ..
درضمن بعضی دانشگاه ها از دخترگرفته تاپسر هرجور آدم نچسب مزخرفی میان ثبت نام کنن

سربازیم که ماشالا ، همینجوریش هزارتادنگ وفنگ داره و هرپسری برای آیندش باید 2 سال یا شاید بیشتر رو حذف کنه

راجع به هنر تحقیق کردم باخودم گفتم برم هنر یه رشته خوب تو دانشگاه هنر بیارم میتونم پشتیبان کانون بشم
برم توآموزشگاه ها

 +بهرحال اگه موفق اون رشته بشی ولت نمیکنن به امون خدا


یسری از اطرافیان خیلی نزدیک راهکارها ومشورت هایی دادن _یا حتی بررسی های خودم تو اینترنت
مثلامن چون تجربی موفق نشدم  تو هنر هم شانسی ندارم
هنر پیش زمین زمینه میخاد
کتاباش سنگینه
فلانی باچندسال درس خوندن رتبش قابل قبول نشده
هنر که کار نداره
رشته های اون مدلی چش رنگی و فلان میخاد
رابطه به جای ضابطه توش وجود داره
میتونی درکنار یه رشته دیگه هنر رو ادامه بدییییی و خیلی چیزای دیگه

+این موارد رو نمیدونم قبول داشته باشم یا مخالفش باشم


خیلی طولانی شد دوستان ولی کساییو بهترازشما ندیدم که این مساله رو بااهاشون مطرح کنم
لطفا نظر زیاد بزارین تا بهتر بشه تصمیم گرفت* :Yahoo (105): 


*ارادت*

----------


## ifmvi

*من هم دچارِ این تضاد هستم و به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدم !
تجربی؟ زبان؟ هنر؟ همه؟ هیچکدام؟
نمیدونم جداً*

----------


## Mrya

سلام :Yahoo (4):  خوبی :Yahoo (4): 
من رشتم تجربی بود ولی علاقه شدید به هنر داشتم فک کنم نصف انجمن چ س ناله های منو در رابطه با رشتم به یاد دارن :Yahoo (4):  
من رتبه تجربی یه سالم سی هزار بود یه سال شصت هزار :Yahoo (4): 
پارسال تابستون به مامانم گفتم خونمو میریزم نزاری هنر بخونم :Yahoo (4): 
از اذر شروع کردم رتبمم 66 شد
همه اینارو گفتم که بگم صرف اینکه تو یه رشته هیچی نمیشی دلیل نمیشه تو یه جای دیگه هم موفق نشی !
در رابطه با کتابا بله سنگینه خیلیم سنگینه مثلا باید بشینی تاریخ سینما و نمایش بخونی! باید بشینی دایره المعارف هنر بخونی!
ولی معمولا کتابای درسی رو خفن بخونی جوابه !
و اینکه بایدم بدونی رشته های هنر مثر عکاسی مثل گرافیک هزینشون خیلی سنگینه! باید تجهیزات بگیری وسایل هنری بگیری..
در. نهایت باز به خودت برمیگرده خودت باید ببینی چی دوس داری انرژیتو بزاری همون مسیر! ممکنه بیای هنر بخونی وسطش از اونهمه ادم و تاریخ و فیلم و نمایش خسته شی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mrya

> *من هم دچارِ این تضاد هستم و به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدم !
> تجربی؟ زبان؟ هنر؟ همه؟ هیچکدام؟
> نمیدونم جداً*


چیز خاصی نیست که بهش علاقه داشته باشی؟!

----------


## WallE06

u p

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mrya


چیز خاصی نیست که بهش علاقه داشته باشی؟!


منم دقیقا دو سال تجربی دادم و رتبم خوب نشد 
هرچقدر هم سعی میکنم علاقه م رو پیدا کنم نمیتونم اصلا برام واضح نیست که چی میخوام 
راستی یه سوال من توی دفترچه ی انتخاب رشته ی هنر که نگاه میکردم رشته ی عکاسی و گرافیک نبود ، انتخابشون به چه شکله؟*

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> منم دقیقا دو سال تجربی دادم و رتبم خوب نشد 
> هرچقدر هم سعی میکنم علاقه م رو پیدا کنم نمیتونم اصلا برام واضح نیست که چی میخوام 
> راستی یه سوال من توی دفترچه ی انتخاب رشته ی هنر که نگاه میکردم رشته ی عکاسی و گرافیک نبود ، انتخابشون به چه شکله؟*


انتخاب رشته نکردیع؟

----------


## amir.t34

> سلام خوبی
> من رشتم تجربی بود ولی علاقه شدید به هنر داشتم فک کنم نصف انجمن چ س ناله های منو در رابطه با رشتم به یاد دارن 
> من رتبه تجربی یه سالم سی هزار بود یه سال شصت هزار
> پارسال تابستون به مامانم گفتم خونمو میریزم نزاری هنر بخونم
> از اذر شروع کردم رتبمم 66 شد
> همه اینارو گفتم که بگم صرف اینکه تو یه رشته هیچی نمیشی دلیل نمیشه تو یه جای دیگه هم موفق نشی !
> در رابطه با کتابا بله سنگینه خیلیم سنگینه مثلا باید بشینی تاریخ سینما و نمایش بخونی! باید بشینی دایره المعارف هنر بخونی!
> ولی معمولا کتابای درسی رو خفن بخونی جوابه !
> و اینکه بایدم بدونی رشته های هنر مثر عکاسی مثل گرافیک هزینشون خیلی سنگینه! باید تجهیزات بگیری وسایل هنری بگیری..
> در. نهایت باز به خودت برمیگرده خودت باید ببینی چی دوس داری انرژیتو بزاری همون مسیر! ممکنه بیای هنر بخونی وسطش از اونهمه ادم و تاریخ و فیلم و نمایش خسته شی


آدم لذت میبره کسایی که دنبال علاقشون رفتن رو میبینه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## WallE06

> آدم لذت میبره کسایی که دنبال علاقشون رفتن رو میبینه


*آره  و همچنین بهشون غبطه میخوره*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


انتخاب رشته نکردیع؟


نه متاسفانه ، نمیخواستم الکی فقط یه رشته رو صرفا برای قبولی بزنم .*

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> نه متاسفانه ، نمیخواستم الکی فقط یه رشته رو صرفا برای قبولی بزنم .*


میخای چیکارکنیع پس؟

----------


## Mrya

> *
> 
> منم دقیقا دو سال تجربی دادم و رتبم خوب نشد 
> هرچقدر هم سعی میکنم علاقه م رو پیدا کنم نمیتونم اصلا برام واضح نیست که چی میخوام 
> راستی یه سوال من توی دفترچه ی انتخاب رشته ی هنر که نگاه میکردم رشته ی عکاسی و گرافیک نبود ، انتخابشون به چه شکله؟*


چرا بابا هست تو دفترچه :Yahoo (4): 
ولی خب اینا ازمون عملی داره اگر شرکت نکنی نمیتونی انتخاب کنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

*خب نمیدونم شاید احساسی بنظر بیاد؛ولی ببین به دلت چی افتاده
خیلی چیزا به دل آدم میفته انگار یهو بهمون الهام میشه
الان اگه حس میکنی تو هنر موفق میشی قطعا میشه با تلاش، الان وقتم مناسبه 
من خودم جدیدا به کامپیوتر و تکنولوژی علاقه مند شدم دنیای جذابی داره واسه خودش*-* به اقتصاد و سیاستم علاقه داشتم قبلا 
شماهم بشین انواع و اقسام مشاغلو واسه خودت تصور کن ببین با کدوم بیشتر حال میکنی❤*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mrya


چرا بابا هست تو دفترچه
ولی خب اینا ازمون عملی داره اگر شرکت نکنی نمیتونی انتخاب کنی


عه پس حتما من ندیدمشون 
عکاسی هم آزمون عملی داره ؟*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


میخای چیکارکنیع پس؟


حقیقتش نمیدونم 
به اسمِ تجربی الان پشت کنکور موندم 
یعنی به خانواده گفتم که میخوام مجدد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم اما رقابت شدیده و پایه ی من ضعیف ، نیاز به مطالعه ی بالا و مستمر داره و اگه علاقه نداشته باشین فقط خودتون رو الکی تحت فشار میذارین و در نهایت هم به نتیجه نمیرسین*

----------


## WallE06

> *خب نمیدونم شاید احساسی بنظر بیاد؛ولی ببین به دلت چی افتاده
> خیلی چیزا به دل آدم میفته انگار یهو بهمون الهام میشه
> الان اگه حس میکنی تو هنر موفق میشی قطعا میشه با تلاش، الان وقتم مناسبه 
> من خودم جدیدا به کامپیوتر و تکنولوژی علاقه مند شدم دنیای جذابی داره واسه خودش*-* به اقتصاد و سیاستم علاقه داشتم قبلا 
> شماهم بشین انواع و اقسام مشاغلو واسه خودت تصور کن ببین با کدوم بیشتر حال میکنی❤*


ممنون دوست
 درسته ولی اینک چیزی به دلت بیوفته تو این مملکت یکم جای بحث داره

*بحث موفقیت به کنار ، بحث درآمده

چه حسی داره بهترین دانشگاه  تهران تعاتر بازیگری یا عکاسی یاهرچی دیگه بخونی بعد 4 سال بیای بیرون هیچی به هیچی

اونم واسه یه پسر با 2 سال سربازی و تمام مشکلات دیگش

بعدشم من تیپ شخصیتیم همینجوریش رویا پردازه

باتصور که نمیشه فهمید اون کارووو!*

----------


## Mrya

> *
> 
> عه پس حتما من ندیدمشون 
> عکاسی هم آزمون عملی داره ؟*


بله عکاسی هم ازمون عملی داره

----------


## Sanazbst

فکر کنم خیلیا این روزا این حسو تجربه میکنن
حتی اونایی که خیلی رشته های خوب قبول شدن
چون بجای اینکه فکر کنیم استعدادمون چیه و براچی آفریده شدیم درگیر خواسته های خانواده و قضاوت های جامعه شدیم
غافل از اینکه شما علاقتو پیدا کنی میتونی توش بهترین باشین و یه بهترین هیچوقت بیکار نمیمونه
همه شغلا سختی داره شرینی داره . این علاقه س که باعث میشه سختیا رو تحمل کنی و واست شیرین بشه و از درون احساس خوبی داشته باشی (هدف زندگی چیه جز خوب بودن؟)
برای پیدا کردن مسیر و راه ها باید امتحانشون کنی و تحقیق کنی
اولین و ساده ترین مرحله دیدن واحد های درسی هر رشته توی اینترنته. و حتی دیدن ویدیو های یوتیوب مرتبط با اون رشته.
قدم بعدی رفتن به محیط کار اون رشته هاس
مثلا مراکز هنری. سر ساختمون. بیمارستان. دادگاه. توی کدوم محیط قرار میگیری بیشترین حس حسرت یا خواستن رو میکنی ؟
بعدش ممکنه یکم به انتخاب و علاقه ت نزدیک شی میتونی یه ترم اون رشته رو پیام نور بری و در کنارش با انگیزه بیشتر(مطمینن بعد از فهمیدن خواسته واقعیت انگیزت دیوونه کننده میشه) برا بهترین دانشگاه و بهترین همه چیز اون رشته تلاش کنی.
اینا راه حل هایی بود که من بعد از ۴ بار کنکور دادن بش رسیدم.

----------


## WallE06

> فکر کنم خیلیا این روزا این حسو تجربه میکنن
> حتی اونایی که خیلی رشته های خوب قبول شدن
> چون بجای اینکه فکر کنیم استعدادمون چیه و براچی آفریده شدیم درگیر خواسته های خانواده و قضاوت های جامعه شدیم
> غافل از اینکه شما علاقتو پیدا کنی میتونی توش بهترین باشین و یه بهترین هیچوقت بیکار نمیمونه
> همه شغلا سختی داره شرینی داره . این علاقه س که باعث میشه سختیا رو تحمل کنی و واست شیرین بشه و از درون احساس خوبی داشته باشی (هدف زندگی چیه جز خوب بودن؟)
> برای پیدا کردن مسیر و راه ها باید امتحانشون کنی و تحقیق کنی
> اولین و ساده ترین مرحله دیدن واحد های درسی هر رشته توی اینترنته. و حتی دیدن ویدیو های یوتیوب مرتبط با اون رشته.
> قدم بعدی رفتن به محیط کار اون رشته هاس
> مثلا مراکز هنری. سر ساختمون. بیمارستان. دادگاه. توی کدوم محیط قرار میگیری بیشترین حس حسرت یا خواستن رو میکنی ؟
> ...



ممنونم

الان شما چه رشته ای انتخاب کردین؟
علاقتونو یافتید؟
چی بوده؟

پیشنهاد شماچیه؟

----------


## Sanazbst

> ممنونم
> 
> الان شما چه رشته ای انتخاب کردین؟
> علاقتونو یافتید؟
> چی بوده؟
> 
> پیشنهاد شماچیه؟


خواهش میکنم
من بعد نتیجه کنکور امسالم که تغییری نکرده بود و ناامید تر از همیشه بودم اول از خدا کمک خواستم. خدا معجزه گر زندگیه. هیجوقت اشتباه منو نکنین و ازش دور نشین  :Yahoo (4):  . بعد به خودم گفتم من تهش باید برم بدون کنکور و بدون هیچ فکری خواستم برم مهندسی تا یکم از بقیه رشته ها دهن پر کن تر باشه. به طور خیلی اتفاقی بعد کلی سر و کله زدن و تصمیم مهندسیمو توی ذهنم قطعی کردم مسیرم به بیمارستان خورد و پا توی بیمارستان گذاشتم فقط اشکم سرازیر شد و فقط تموم ذهنم میگف یعنی میخوای کل زندگیت قید این محیطو بزنی ؟ 
بعد دیگه تصمیمم قطعی شد واسه کنکور دوباره با یه تجدید روحیه البته ..
یه مدت کوتاه ۳۰ روزه برم دانشگاه و قوی تر از قبل با شناخت بیشتر از خواسته هام‌ برا کنکور بخونم ..

----------


## WallE06

> خواهش میکنم
> من بعد نتیجه کنکور امسالم که تغییری نکرده بود و ناامید تر از همیشه بودم اول از خدا کمک خواستم. خدا معجزه گر زندگیه. هیجوقت اشتباه منو نکنین و ازش دور نشین  . بعد به خودم گفتم من تهش باید برم بدون کنکور و بدون هیچ فکری خواستم برم مهندسی تا یکم از بقیه رشته ها دهن پر کن تر باشه. به طور خیلی اتفاقی بعد کلی سر و کله زدن و تصمیم مهندسیمو توی ذهنم قطعی کردم مسیرم به بیمارستان خورد و پا توی بیمارستان گذاشتم فقط اشکم سرازیر شد و فقط تموم ذهنم میگف یعنی میخوای کل زندگیت قید این محیطو بزنی ؟ 
> بعد دیگه تصمیمم قطعی شد واسه کنکور دوباره با یه تجدید روحیه البته ..
> یه مدت کوتاه ۳۰ روزه برم دانشگاه و قوی تر از قبل با شناخت بیشتر از خواسته هام‌ برا کنکور بخونم ..



واستون موفقیت آروزمندم

فایتینگ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## WallE06

u p 2

----------


## sina_u

دید خودمو نسب به این قضیه میگم شاید تو انتخاب مسیر کمکت کنه.
من فکر میکنم تو رشته هایی که میشه بدون دانشگاه رفتن در اون به مهارت بالایی رسید رفتن به دانشگاه برای اکثریت کار درستی نیست و فقط برای کسایی که از لحاظ آکادمیک میخوان دنبال اون رشته برن مفیده.
شما میتونی خیلی از رشته های هنرو بدون دانشگاه رفتن در بیرون یاد بگیرین یا مدرک معتبر زبان انگلیسیو بدون دانشگاه رفتن بدست بیارین یا همینطور رشته هایی مثل کامپیوتر و  خیلی رشته های دیگه.
این باعث میشه چند سال وقتت برای خوندن کلی کتاب غیر مرتبط در دانشگاه تلف نشه و مستقیم و عملی به اون رشته بپردازی و قویتر از فرد دانشگاهی هم بشی.
و در بعضی رشته ها مدارکی که بیرون میگیرن معتبرتر از مدارک دانشگاهی هست و بهتر به شخص کار میدن.

به نظرم یه رشته که نمیشه بیرون یاد گرفت و نیاز به مدرک تخصصی داره و بازار کار نسبتا خوبی داره و بهش علاقه داری انتخاب کن(مثلا عمران که حق امضا دارن) و کنارش مثلا انگلیسیو بصورت حرفه ای کار کن و مدارک معتبرشو بگیر.
اینطوری هم به علاقه ات رسیدی هم به پولت ....

----------


## WallE06

> دید خودمو نسب به این قضیه میگم شاید تو انتخاب مسیر کمکت کنه.
> من فکر میکنم تو رشته هایی که میشه بدون دانشگاه رفتن در اون به مهارت بالایی رسید رفتن به دانشگاه برای اکثریت کار درستی نیست و فقط برای کسایی که از لحاظ آکادمیک میخوان دنبال اون رشته برن مفیده.
> شما میتونی خیلی از رشته های هنرو بدون دانشگاه رفتن در بیرون یاد بگیرین یا مدرک معتبر زبان انگلیسیو بدون دانشگاه رفتن بدست بیارین یا همینطور رشته هایی مثل کامپیوتر و  خیلی رشته های دیگه.
> این باعث میشه چند سال وقتت برای خوندن کلی کتاب غیر مرتبط در دانشگاه تلف نشه و مستقیم و عملی به اون رشته بپردازی و قویتر از فرد دانشگاهی هم بشی.
> و در بعضی رشته ها مدارکی که بیرون میگیرن معتبرتر از مدارک دانشگاهی هست و بهتر به شخص کار میدن.
> 
> به نظرم یه رشته که نمیشه بیرون یاد گرفت و نیاز به مدرک تخصصی داره و بازار کار نسبتا خوبی داره و بهش علاقه داری انتخاب کن(مثلا عمران که حق امضا دارن) و کنارش مثلا انگلیسیو بصورت حرفه ای کار کن و مدارک معتبرشو بگیر.
> اینطوری هم به علاقه ات رسیدی هم به پولت ....



عمران اخع؟؟؟

از رشته های مهندسی بیزارم

همش ریاضی و آمار

----------


## WallE06

u p 3

----------


## sina_u

> عمران اخع؟؟؟
> 
> از رشته های مهندسی بیزارم
> 
> همش ریاضی و آمار


عمران به عنوان یه مثال بود.
منظورم این بود برای کاری که یه دانشجویای  عمران انجام میده  شما باید حتما مدرک دانشگاهی داشته باشین وگرنه حق امضا ندارین.
ولی برای زبان انگلیسی نیاز نیست بری دانشگاه و کلی هزینه و وقت بذاری. میتونی خودت بخونی و یه مدرک معتبر بگیری که همه جای دنیا اعتبار داره.دانشگاه برای اینجور رشته ها برای کسی خوب هست که میخواد به طور آکادمیک دنبال این رشته بره و تا مقاطع بالا ادامه بده که اکثرا اینکارو نمیکنن.
منظور این بود اگه میخوای بری دانشگاه تحصیل کنی رشته ای نرو که بیرون مدرک معتبرتری بهت میدن چون خودت هم میتونی دوره اونو حرفه ای تر بری و در کنارش یه رشته دانشگاهی که این شرایطو نداره ادامه بدی.

----------


## WallE06

> عمران به عنوان یه مثال بود.
> منظورم این بود برای کاری که یه دانشجویای  عمران انجام میده  شما باید حتما مدرک دانشگاهی داشته باشین وگرنه حق امضا ندارین.
> ولی برای زبان انگلیسی نیاز نیست بری دانشگاه و کلی هزینه و وقت بذاری. میتونی خودت بخونی و یه مدرک معتبر بگیری که همه جای دنیا اعتبار داره.دانشگاه برای اینجور رشته ها برای کسی خوب هست که میخواد به طور آکادمیک دنبال این رشته بره و تا مقاطع بالا ادامه بده که اکثرا اینکارو نمیکنن.
> منظور این بود اگه میخوای بری دانشگاه تحصیل کنی رشته ای نرو که بیرون مدرک معتبرتری بهت میدن چون خودت هم میتونی دوره اونو حرفه ای تر بری و در کنارش یه رشته دانشگاهی که این شرایطو نداره ادامه بدی.


*متوجه شدمم ... خوب واسه اینجور رشته ها آکادمیک خوندن بدرد نمیخوره مگه ؟
یا اینکه نمیشه ازشون پول درآورد؟؟


میتونی نظر خودتو راجع بع شرایط من بدی ؟
منتهی نه باعمران یا زبان
باهمین شرایط من؟

*

----------


## sina_u

> *متوجه شدمم ... خوب واسه اینجور رشته ها آکادمیک خوندن بدرد نمیخوره مگه ؟
> یا اینکه نمیشه ازشون پول درآورد؟؟
> میتونی نظر خودتو راجع بع شرایط من بدی ؟
> منتهی نه باعمران یا زبان
> باهمین شرایط من؟
> *


یه لیست از شغل هایی که علاقه و استعداد داری با توجه به تواناییهات درست کن و در موردشون تحقیق کن.(شرایط کار بعد از تحصیل و درصد قبولیت با توجه به شرایط خوندن و سطح درسیت هم در نظر بگیر )
یک رشته از این علایقت که نیاز به تحصیل در دانشگاه داره انتخاب کن و براش بخون و وقتی قبول شدی همزمان رشته دیگه هم که علاقه داری ولی نیاز به دانشگاه نیست در بیرون دورشو ببین.
اینطوری مطمئن میشی اگه نتونستی از رشته دانشگاهیت  درامدی کسب کنی که راضیت کنه از رشته دیگه درامد مناسبیو داری.
همینطور میتونی اون موقع بهتر تصمیم بگیری رشته دانشگاهیتو در مقاطع بالاتر  ادامه بدی یا نه.
درواقع شغل دوم که در اون آموزش مستقیم دیدی یکجور ضمانت هست.

----------


## WallE06

> یه لیست از شغل هایی که علاقه و استعداد داری با توجه به تواناییهات درست کن و در موردشون تحقیق کن.(شرایط کار بعد از تحصیل و درصد قبولیت با توجه به شرایط خوندن و سطح درسیت هم در نظر بگیر )
> یک رشته از این علایقت که نیاز به تحصیل در دانشگاه داره انتخاب کن و براش بخون و وقتی قبول شدی همزمان رشته دیگه هم که علاقه داری ولی نیاز به دانشگاه نیست در بیرون دورشو ببین.
> اینطوری مطمئن میشی اگه نتونستی از رشته دانشگاهیت  درامدی کسب کنی که راضیت کنه از رشته دیگه درامد مناسبیو داری.
> همینطور میتونی اون موقع بهتر تصمیم بگیری رشته دانشگاهیتو در مقاطع بالاتر  ادامه بدی یا نه.
> درواقع شغل دوم که در اون آموزش مستقیم دیدی یکجور ضمانت هست.



مشاوره چطوره؟ :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## WallE06

:Yahoo (50):

----------


## sina_u

> مشاوره چطوره؟


بهتره چند تا رشته ای که علاقه داریو تو یک تاپیک دیگه لیست کنی تا بچه های دیگه که در این رشته ها تحصیل کردن درباره دروسی که باید در دانشگاه پاس کنی و بازار کارش صحبت کنن.

----------

